
Staged Rollouts for iOS - jawngee
http://blog.taplytics.com/feature-spotlight-staged-rollouts-ios/
======
jimdotrose
one other benefit of this approach is that you can test features without
constantly wiping out your reviews and ratings. Because Apple only shows the
reviews and ratings for the most recent version in the app store, doing lots
of mini-releases can hurt in terms of downloads.

